

Pandas pivot table explained - dil8
http://pbpython.com/pandas-pivot-table-explained.html

======
petulla
What are the advantages over groupby?

~~~
chris1610
I think it ultimately is just a simpler wrapper around groupby once you start
trying to do multiple levels of analysis.

~~~
mrits
it seems like "columns" would be analogous to multiple "sum(CASE WHEN 'val'
ELSE 0) as col" SQL idioms.

